# Isopod temperature concern.



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a quick question regarding isopods. Will a culture be OK if the temperature drops into the upper fifties? my house can get chilly in the winter, especially at night and I want to make sure I wont waste money on some bugs that will just freeze.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Could you not just keep them in the frog room/near to your vivs? I say this because surely you won't be subjecting your frogs to such a temperature drop...

If they are temperate Iso's then they should survive fine, but am unsure as to whether this may affect their reproduction. If they are Tropical Iso's then I would strive to keep them at higher temps than you mention.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

I've kept frogs for years in those temps (I should mention that it is the thermostat reading in the house I am referring to and not the actual vivs the frogs live in, witch are next to a radiator and never really dip below the mid sixties). I should also mention that It only occasional gets cold enough outside to turn my house that cold. Its usually in the mid sixties. I don't really care if they slow down a bit, I just want to make sure they can handle lower temps during the winter.

Im planning on getting tropical Isos- But if they turn out to be super sensitive I could go temperate.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Most or all of the commonly kept springtails and isopods in the hobby should survive that just fine. Many of them may virtually shut down at that temperature, though. You could see a total lack of breeding and very little growth, during the cold periods.
Temperate white springtails will positively thrive through those cooler temps.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks!

Ten Characters


----------



## Andy (Oct 10, 2018)

I know this is an old thread, but would it be fine to keep a tropical isopod culture with a mesh screen lid on a radiator? 
What is the maximum temperature for keeping them?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Andy said:


> I know this is an old thread, but would it be fine to keep a tropical isopod culture with a mesh screen lid on a radiator?
> What is the maximum temperature for keeping them?


I wouldn't. For one thing you could cook your springs. I've felt some radiators that are very hot. Hot enough to melt plastic. I've never kept tropical springs before, but I'm not sure a mesh lid would contain them.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Andy said:


> I know this is an old thread, but would it be fine to keep a tropical isopod culture with a mesh screen lid on a radiator?
> What is the maximum temperature for keeping them?


There are a lot of variables here (type of radiator, distance above radiator, ambient temps...). Perhaps making up a culture container _sans_ isopods and checking the substrate temps with a temp gun would give you an answer.

I don't know much about isopods, but I'm guessing a subterranean animal wouldn't be used to experiencing temps much above what is comfortable for humans.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

In addition to what others are saying here about it probably getting too hot, I'd like to point out that this would very likely dry out your cultures too quickly, resulting in dehydrated isopods in short order.


----------

